

Lies, Damn Lies, and Autism -- PLEASE READ - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2013/02/lies-damn-lies-and-autism.html

======
tokenadult
From an earlier Hacker News comment

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5196734>

on a submission from this blog:

> > It appears you've made some sort of resolution to publish and promote a
> blog entry per day in 2013. 40 entries in 41 days this year vs. 46 in all of
> 2012. You should reconsider - whatever your reasons were, I doubt they
> included a desire to develop a reputation for presenting topics that were
> sensationalized and thinly researched [1] produced with a pace that ensures
> discredited theories dont get reviewed.

[1] [http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2013/02/drug-companies-
stop-h...](http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2013/02/drug-companies-stop-hiding-
your-data.html　)

> Wow, nice spot and they have all been submitted to HN. I have never seen
> anyone's submission history be so hell bent on self promotion:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=techdog>

~~~
rachelbythebay
Good catch. I had this feed in my list of subscriptions up until a couple of
weeks ago when it just went off the rails. I guess now I know why.

------
c1u
There's much less mercury in a single vaccine dose than in the average can of
tuna.

Almost every kid eats many magnatudes more mercury in their food than thy get
in all the vaccines they get in their entire life. And this food-sourced
mercury compounds are usually MUCH more toxic versions than the kind in
vaccines.

But then again when someone says "Speaking for myself, I would never knowingly
give a child of mine a vaccine containing mercury, even if there were no links
to autism" then it's clear they're an idiot to begin with.

